# Can weed be grown near black walnut trees?



## weedshark (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, noob here, just joined. Got a question......many plants, trees and shrubs cannot be grown near black walnut trees because they produce a toxic substance called juglone. Wondering if anyone knows if weed can thrive near black walnut trees and tolerate juglone? 

:watchplant:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

if its toxic why would you wanna grow your plant that you wanna smoke close to it??


----------



## weedshark (Jun 27, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if its toxic why would you wanna grow your plant that you wanna smoke close to it??


 
That's a good question....... I hadn't really thought about the effects of ingesting juglone  however, I understand there have been no reports of toxicity in humans from ingesting it. I figured the area near the black walnuts would be good cuz there's lots of underbrush for cover. The rest of my space could be somewhat visible to a neighbor or two who was lookin', though it is fenced. If anyone has any suggestions for ways to conceal it outdoors, let me know. It's only one plant.

:watchplant:


----------



## Roken (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to put those little flowers you can buy with that wire at the end of the flower and tie those to my plant, adding yellow and red flowers up and down your plant shoud confuse most poeple.  You can also shape your plant different than the norm, any of these ideas have worked well for me, hope this can help.  Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 28, 2008)

you can always keep them short and bushy. i had 2 growing in my flower garded in front of my house. till the dogs found out i wanted them so they decided to eat them. nobody ever noticed unless they knew what they were looking for. had a couple of other bushes growing around them.. i wouldn't put my plants anywhere near something that may be toxic or even something that i may think is toxic. if its toxic to threes and shrubs i would just assume it wouldn't be good for mj or you.


----------

